# Hydroxatone



## sitting petty (Mar 6, 2006)

I saw this advertised in my Sunday newspaper, supposed to be a new anti-aging face cream. Anyone heard of it?


----------



## bhill0821 (May 22, 2007)

I know this is an old posting. I just heard of this and wanted to know if anyone else had and if they tried it.

Thanks


----------



## crazychic (May 24, 2007)

I've heard of it but never tried it - I usually depend on AHA's to work for anti-aging. 

I read somewhere a while ago it actually worked best to brighten under-eye circles. (Also reducing wrinkles so I guess that is anti-aging). I know that Hydroxatone was developed by some plastic surgeons - so it must probbably work.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

